# Fish Finder ?



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im thinking about installing a fish finder n GPS unit on my 13 Dawn Trakker by ocean kayak and was wonder how everyone runs the power to it
any tips and ideas would b great
i have 1 rod holder, 3 cleats and a sealed hole for my anchor line already in the stern n i dont want to put them behind me

another ? is what happen if for some reason i flip?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

depends on if you have a SOT or SIT?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

its a little of both, i use it as a sit on top but i have a plastic top i can put on and use it as a sit inside, its ocean kayaks attempt at a convertiable kayak


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

You can get a 5A battery at Batteries Plus for $20 and its only 3" x 3" x 4" and will fit about anywhere you want it to. I've used mine for probably 80 hours or more and it still doesn't need a recharge.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

THat was a good concept, wonder why OK quit making it and the manta.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah the dawn trakker was a great idea i just wish it was a little bigger


----------

